# Italian Riviera Recomndations Please For Easter



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello All,

We are off to the Alps for Easter and are cosidering a kind of 2 centre Holiday. As we are only 5-6 hours from the Italian coast we are considering some "Apre Ski" on the Italain Med Coast. Having never ventured further than Ventimiglia on the usual trip from St. Tropez area campsites and then on back through Monte Carlo to see my Dad who refuses to admit me into his palace let alone consider back payments on maintenance.


So where is nice to visit?
Best Stops En-Route?
Or should I head West to Into French Cote D'Azur?

Trevor Clejj-Rainier€


----------

